# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  بطلان العقد أو صوريته

## هيثم الفقى

الموجز: دعوى بطلان العقد أو صوريته أو نفاذه أو فسخه التى يرفعها الغير انما تتعلق برابطه قانونية واحدة بين طرفى العقد , ولا تحتمل إلا حلاً واحداً بالنسبة للعاقدين وبالتالى فإن الدعولى لا تكون مقبولة إلا باختصام العاقدين معا –علة ذلك . 
القاعدة: وحيث أنة لما كانت المادة 253 مرافعات توجب اشتمال صحيفة الطعن على أسماء جميع الخصوم الواجب إختصامهم – مما مفاده وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه إذا أغفل الطاعن اختصام بعض المحكوم لهم في الحكم المطعون فيه بالنقض والصادر في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئه أو دعوى يوجب القانون اختصام أشخاص معينين فيها وذلك خلال الميعاد كان طعنه برمته غير مقبول بالنسبة لجميع المطعون ضدهم ولا محل لإعمال نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 218 مرافعات , ولما كان من المقرر أن دعوى بطلان العقد أو صوريته أو نفاذه أو فسخه التى يرفعها الغير إنما تتعلق برابطة قانونية واحدة بين طرفى العقد , ولا تحتمل إلا حلاً واحداً بالنسبة للعاقدين وبالتالى فإن الدعوى لا تكون مقبلة إلا باختصام العاقدين معاً فإذارفعت الدعوى على أحدهما كان لمن رفت الدعوى عليه أن يدخل من تعاقد معه فإذا وقف من الخصومة موقفاً سلبياً للمتعاقد الاّخر فيكون الحكم الصادر المتعاقد الاّخر ويكون حكماً عليه إذا كان قد قضى لصالح الغير . 
( طعن المقيد برقم 8090لسنة 66ق جلسة 26 من يناير سنة2004 م )

----------

